# After bath peeing



## Nancy0505 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 1.5 year old Maltise/Bishon who is, basically, potty trained and has been for almost a year. We frequent the local dog parks and she comes home just as dirty as she can. She handles the bath like a trooper, (even sits directly under the running water), then sits patiently thru the combing and the blow dry. This post dog park ritual takes 30-40 minutes. Then it's dinner time. I make her sit near the kitchen so I can watch her while I assemble her dinner. After dinner is when the problem happens. She sneaks off to a hidden area and pees. Doesn't bother to ring her potty bells, whine to me, or give any of the standard "I gotta go" signals. This has happened a handful of times and I've only caught her in the act twice. Both times I yelled (which stopped the flow), and immediately caged her until I was able to take her outside. I always make sure she pees just before we leave the park, and she has proven many times that her bladder is strong enough to go hours without pottying. At first I attributed this to the warm water + fitigue = pee anywhere, but by the time she actually does pee, it's been at least 30 minutes since she was amidst the warm bath, so I can't imagine that might still be a factor. I also considered the possibility that the soap might be irritating her wee area and making her need to pee, but again the duration between bath & pee is too long for that to seem logical. Also, this only happens approx 10% of the time after baths. Other than this problem, she never potties inside.

Has anyone experienced anything like this or have any great suggestions? Thank you!


----------

